# eago wc's



## dendew (Apr 27, 2010)

Does anyone know where you can get these in Canada? I can only find them in the states and the want to charge me $500 for duty and shipping for a $300 toilet. needless to say I'm trying to find a cheaper option.

Please Help!


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Lets have an intro then we can talk. Thanks bro.:thumbsup:


----------

